# Well folks, I'm joining the club



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

of marriage:thumbup:8)

Yep did it at the Sox game of all places
I had planned on doing it around prob the end of the 1st or end of the 2nd. Got to the game round 12:30 or so, sat down, ate all that good stuff. Couple folks sittin next to us been to the same games that we've been too so we were having a friendly chat (oddly enough this guy proposed on the Monstah) and one of the guys asked the girly "So, is this guy a keeper?" I'm like hmm, good timing, so I pushed it up early, dropped to a knee and asked "Will you marry me?" She got a lil mushy but SHE SAID YES!

So yep, I'm hitched
















Oh, and as if things weren't moving fast, may be buying a house too


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

congrats


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got married this summer myself...Congrats!....expect to get a lot of crap when you get to the station....lol...one guy on a niegboring dept. was giving me a whole lot of crap....(coming from a guy who just went though a separation) then he said this..." well you know misery loves company" with a big smile on his face---honestly though I think its great being married...I should know with a month under my belt LOL


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

209 said:


> Just got married this summer myself...Congrats!....expect to get a lot of crap when you get to the station....lol...one guy on a niegboring dept. was giving me a whole lot of crap....(coming from a guy who just went though a separation) then he said this..." well you know misery loves company" with a big smile on his face---honestly though I think its great being married...I should know with a month under my belt LOL


lol yup, been gettin flak for it. I'm pretty much one of the last single guys there so I def get a lil bit more of a ribbing:-D


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you like rollercoasters, you'll like marriage. I've been on the ride for 20 yrs.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats there are a lot of us floating around in the same ocean of marriage


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

*Turn back while you can!* hahaha.. just kidding.  Congrats on the 
purposal. 

Like lpwpd722, it is like a rollercoaster.. myself I'm going my 10th year.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

lpwpd722 said:


> If you like rollercoasters, you'll like marriage. I've been on the ride for 20 yrs.


Me too....married three times though...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

CONGRATS!!! 5 years myself... Do urself a favor, fake ur death and move to CANADA!!!

J/K it s can be rough, but if it was easy than the divorce rate would be 0%


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey From One Raynham Resident to another.

Congratulations ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

so can I crash the Reception :-? 
Just kidding.

Greg


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope the Red Sox won, so at least the night wasn't a total LOSS  

But seriously, Congrats and best of luck!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Danny - you seem like a good kid, and I want to wish you all the luck in your new marriage.

1 Thing though. I would like to impart a little piece of friendly advice that I wish I were extended my way before I took the plunge as they say.

See that door? USE IT!
Run, run like your ass is on fire and the nearest puddle is in Brookline.

Oh yeah! On the wedding day they’re all Charlize Theron.
Dressed in the beautiful white gown, hair all coifed, perfumed, makeup perfect.
It’s not until after you say “I Do” that they turn into Aileen Wuornos.
And you know what she does.. She kills ya.
But the bride doesn’t put one between the eyes. Well, maybe some do.
They like to do it s l o w . . 1 bounced check, 1 burnt meal, 1 “my mother is coming to stay with us for a week” at a time..
Do you like begging for sex? Do you want to stop seeing your friends?
Remember, Marriage isn’t a word - it’s a sentence; a life sentence.
And don’t forget the questions that you will have no honest answer for; “does this make me look fat?”, “were you just looking at her?”, “do you mind if my parents come for the weekend?”

In all seriousness though, I do wish you the very best of times.
Marriage is a wonderful thing, and I’m very happy 30, 40, no wait, 12 years later.
Best of luck bro... :thumbup:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

hahaha koz. Good luck Dan


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

:jestera::L::L:

Thanks all for the well wishes. As for the whole her parents coming over for the weekend thing, they're only *gulp* bout a mile and a half down the street!  I'll be sure to lock the door and hide in the basement if I see them coming :lol:

Oh, and the Sox did win that day 

And GMack, feel free to crash the wedding, just be sure to bring presents! HAH But ya, in all seriousness, been with her for 5+ years now, so hopefully she's not going anywhere.


----------



## bob88 (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats...

Next you will be talking about schools..


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

Congrats Danman1116!!! But Do What Kozmokramer Said Run!!!!!!!!! Today Is My 4th Anniversary... It Dose Get Batter Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This thread is useless without pictures


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

it's a terrible institution.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> This thread is useless without pictures


I can post up the pic of the ring if you want, but i'm sure that doesn't do any good :lol:

Prob gettin engagement pix, totally not my idea...I can already see where this is going...does anyone know whats next?

HELLLLLPPP What did I get myself into LOL


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is next LOL


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

kwflatbed said:



> This is next LOL


:lol: i'm guessin this was on your wedding cake  jk kw


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

One of our veteran police officers has been married going on 53 yrs and he still comes to work with a smile.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Just remember....the leading cause of divorce is....marriage...


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

thelastsamurai said:


> *Turn back while you can!* hahaha.. just kidding.  Congrats on the
> purposal.
> 
> Like lpwpd722, it is like a rollercoaster.. myself I'm going my 10th year.


I take the 10th years together back, just found out today (this morning) wifey wants a divorce. 
I guess seeing each other 9 years, she got sick of it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Samurai - but just remember; with each door closed, a new one is opened. Good Luck pal..


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Kozmo, 

I knew it would happen, thought things will work out.. oh well. Its time to move forward. But best of luck to Danman  .. hope you don't end up in the same dirt road as me.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

lpwpd722 said:


> One of our veteran police officers has been married going on 53 yrs and he still comes to work with a smile.


Might that be because he is getting out of the house and away from his wife? j/k


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

JoninNH said:


> Might that be because he is getting out of the house and away from his wife? j/k


:jestera:lol jon

oh, speakin of houses, another step closer to getting one! House passed inspection yesterday! Man this has been one crazy week, first engagement, then the house. ay caramba batman! 8-O


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Well Lt congrats to ya, I've been single now for 15 years but when I was married I got to admit it was alot of fun! If you have kids it's the best high you will ever have! Goodluck to ya!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fishtolt said:


> ...If you have kids it's the best high you will ever have!


Amen to that Fish.
No matter how bad of a mood I may be in, as soon as I see my 2 little guys I'm happy,
and I usually stay that way.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Danman!!! R.I.P. brother:argue: :alcoholi: :hump: :beer: :uc: 8O


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Danman!!! R.I.P. brother:argue: :alcoholi: :hump: :beer: :uc: 8O


lol man you guys paint such an awesome picture on marriage :lol:


----------

